# Is this true?



## Cassandra (Jul 14, 2010)

Ok, someone has just told me he has a name for his van.

Now I admit talking to my car, swearing at it, even pleading with it when its not working right, and I know the male of the species sometimes consider their automotive contraptions to be female, but names?

So fess up, do you do this?


----------



## tony (Jul 14, 2010)

we bought a blue car one time & the salesman, a friend of ours called us the royal family so we called the car queenie.
when my motorbike would be going well i'd say to her "good girl" , "thats a  good girl" or maybe "thats the girl"
i dont know why but cars & mbikes are always a she.
tony


----------



## Captain (Jul 14, 2010)

Dora, as in "Dora the Explorer" the kids cartoon


----------



## vwalan (Jul 14, 2010)

i think some do have names for them. but just like a female when they mis behave they get called names we shant tell on a public site .ha ha.


----------



## Cassandra (Jul 14, 2010)

tony said:


> we bought a blue car one time & the salesman, a friend of ours called us the royal family so we called the car queenie.
> when my motorbike would be going well i'd say to her "good girl" , "thats a  good girl" or maybe "thats the girl"
> i dont know why but cars & mbikes are always a she.
> tony



and boats it seems, I remember the 'God bless her and all who sail in (on?) her' speech HRH Liz does with her champers too.


----------



## darkcity1965 (Jul 14, 2010)

Mines called The Cronky Camper MKII.

Cronky Pic1 

Cronky Pic2


----------



## maingate (Jul 14, 2010)

How dare you infer that I am a nutter for calling my m/home Big Bertha.

I do not have to stay here and be insulted.

I can go anywhere.


----------



## tony (Jul 14, 2010)

are you not proud of big bertha then.
tony


----------



## Cassandra (Jul 14, 2010)

hehe so im noticing all female names here

no male ones?


----------



## maingate (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi Tony,

She is typically female. If you are not nice to her, she gives you a hard time.

Very noisy (another female trait)

I put stuff in the van and she hides where it takes me hours to find it.

She whispers to the satnav (another female) to get me lost.

You just cannot win.


----------



## Cassandra (Jul 14, 2010)

maingate said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> She is typically female. If you are not nice to her, she gives you a hard time.
> 
> ...



hehe sounds about right!


----------



## Firefox (Jul 14, 2010)

The majority of people who give names to vans and cars are female in my experience, and the majority of names given are usually female.

Nothing wrong or right in any of that, just an observation.

When I was younger we had a small Dormobile motorcaravan based on the Bedford HA. My mum called it "Roma" and my dad called it "The Van", so go figure 

I still have The Van in my front garden rusting away in the trees. It is 1968 vintage and only 20k on new engine, but rust and general condition is so bad I doubt it will ever drive again.  I also have a 1979 Vauxhall Cavalier Sports hatch (unamed) in similar condition. The neighbours just love me!


----------



## leon (Jul 14, 2010)

yea i gotta admit i havn't called mine anythin special like 'Phil' 
but i know women who name their cars and it is quite shameful to know


----------



## Cassandra (Jul 14, 2010)

Firefox said:


> The majority of people who give names to vans and cars are female in my experience, and the majority of names given are usually female.
> 
> Nothing wrong or right in any of that, just an observation.
> 
> ...




Tell them its Retro Art, they cant argue with that!  im sure theres probably  some random lottery grant you can get to 'enhance' the exhibition with a few pot plants!


----------



## Randonneur (Jul 14, 2010)

See the avatar, that's our Minnie, the name my wife gave her. She's an old girl ( so's the wife!! sorry dear oowww!!! ), but she keeps on going.


----------



## Cassandra (Jul 14, 2010)

Randonneur said:


> See the avatar, that's our Minnie, the name my wife gave her. She's an old girl ( so's the wife!! sorry dear oowww!!! ), but she keeps on going.



ooh you'll be in trouble!


----------



## Cassandra (Jul 14, 2010)

leon said:


> yea i gotta admit i havn't called mine anythin special like 'Phil'
> but i know women who name their cars and it is quite shameful to know



mine has a few names, none of which i can post 

i might have to consider calling 'her' Philomena' tho


----------



## winchman (Jul 14, 2010)

I have just sold Bertie the Bedford as we now have an old Fiat called Tina


----------



## Mastodon (Jul 14, 2010)

Ours have been called (in chronological order) van, red van, blue van and new van, although new van had the working title of 'Mastodon' which came from the Spooky men's chorale's first album "Tooled up". Obvious really.


----------



## frogdude (Jul 14, 2010)

My van is called Cletus, and the car is Brandine.


----------



## Talbot Bertha (Jul 14, 2010)

My van is called Bertha - Hence the username - (she's an '86 express) and after i removed the cracked Merlin graphics i replaced them with ones that say Bertha. 
Easy to find after a few beers.(not that a 24 year old van doesnt stand out enough already.)


----------



## Firefox (Jul 15, 2010)

Cassandra said:


> Tell them its Retro Art, they cant argue with that!  im sure theres probably  some random lottery grant you can get to 'enhance' the exhibition with a few pot plants!



I need to hire you to placate my next door neighbour


----------



## YouMeAndLittleB (Jul 15, 2010)

We have named our motorhome "Little B" mainly because she sits in the shade of Big Bertha the big red race truck that we keep in the yard. 

What the "B" of "Little B" stands for is a mystery .

We also have an old Mini called Haa Haa. One day Haa Haa might be towed by Little B but for now we're doing fine with our pushbikes. 

My car is named Dehlila, because the registration (minus number) reads YYY

My signmaker husband has "officially" named Little B with subtle vehicle graphics in colours matching her factory fitted ones and we've shamelessly had private number plates put on which quite obviously read as "Lill B"

We met two other motorhomers at the weekend who both had private plates on theirs but I didn't know if they'd named them. 

Is it popular to get private plates?


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Jul 15, 2010)

Ours is called "Old Lady" because she was born (built) in 1986 I was going to call her Guernsey Donkey after the wife, Guernsey folk are called "Guernsey Donkeys" because they are hard working and stubborn and that's so true of my wife.


----------



## transitphil (Jul 16, 2010)

*van names*

Second transit was not nearly as lovely as the previous one and so my wife (gf at the time) named it 'Vernon' (the van) and he did behave himself a little better after that. but then he died, as all things do and along came 'mervinder' (the mercedes) who was beautiful,, big and slow. then her time came and we are now returning to uk to a 30ft converted bedford tk horsebox, bought unseen. i'll let you know what it's called after I've met it.


----------



## Samson (Jul 16, 2010)

I am busy building mine. She is Italian, a Fiat, but with a Spanish name, Bonita.


----------



## grapegrower (Jul 16, 2010)

*Big Fella*

Yep!  But only my VW Buses.  None of my other cars have been named.  The names just happen.  My latest is "Big Fella" a 1975 campmobile, who got his name (notice it was not a which or an it) when trying to climb the Rockies in New Mexico.   Just like in the Lone Ranger - "on Big Fella, on!)


----------



## tan-all-over (Jul 17, 2010)

We just call ours "the bus" seems the perfect name to us


----------



## barryd (Jul 17, 2010)

Hank the Tank

After Hank Marvin and Hank Sanders a dear old family friend and world class cricketer, sadly departed.  Oh and hes big like a tank!


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Jul 17, 2010)

I might have to change the name of mine from "old lady" to "Cassandra" because she always answers back!   JOKE (The posts on this site).

By the way Cass - this site is looking good.  (Creep))

GD


----------



## Cassandra (Jul 17, 2010)

Guernsey Donkey said:


> I might have to change the name of mine from "old lady" to "Cassandra" because she always answers back!   JOKE (The posts on this site).
> 
> By the way Cass - this site is looking good.  (Creep))
> 
> GD



OI!  dont make me write a 'rule' just for you!


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Jul 17, 2010)

Cassandra said:


> OI!  dont make me write a 'rule' just for you!



O heck - now I have done it - is that me banned.


----------



## Cassandra (Jul 17, 2010)

Guernsey Donkey said:


> O heck - now I have done it - is that me banned.



Nar, will just put you to work somewhere... now where did i put that bucket and cloth...


----------



## Lord Lucan (Jul 17, 2010)

Like the 'Beckhams' we named our daughter where she was conceived - Volvo will be 18 this September. Still thinking of a suitable name for our nearly completed camper......


----------



## el-D (Jul 17, 2010)

*Percy rides again*

We're _just _back in circulation after a Transit van (not white, but it should have been of course) made a mess of the rear o/s corner of our van last August. Yes, last August! It's now got a rebuilt corner, total new o/s and rear panels and the shower cubicle rebuilt. I'm pleased to say it's like new - a big thankyou there to the Motorhome Repair Company near Shepton Mallet who made a superb job of it.

The wait was for parts from Pilote, France. They were sent once, arriving in January - all damaged! We had to start all over again from scratch.

Now at last Percy - yes, a male name! - is back on the road and looking good!


----------



## Wirehound (Jul 17, 2010)

*Camper names*

My friend has a Mazda Bongo called Billy!


----------



## el-D (Jul 17, 2010)

Billy Bongo - mmm, has a certain ring to it.

Like Percy Pilote? Well, maybe.


----------



## tissy (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi 
we call ours 'the bus' too she's wonderful
by the way Casandra welcome and where's the loverly picture gone


----------



## hobbit (Jul 18, 2010)

*Van Names*

Hi,I have a VW T4 hightop 2.5Tdi.We call it Hillary as only Sir Edmund could climb hills quicker.


----------



## rockinjac (Jul 18, 2010)

All our motors from the first, a Moggy 1000 up to present Talbot express have been called BESSIE. Theres a kind of homely feeling when you say " Come on Bessie you can do it! "


----------



## Cassandra (Jul 19, 2010)

tissy said:


> Hi
> we call ours 'the bus' too she's wonderful
> by the way Casandra welcome and where's the loverly picture gone



bit of a tongue in cheek pic for certain members who thought they were amusing to give me a dismissive nickname!


----------



## Cassandra (Jul 19, 2010)

i see im going to have to christen my car soon, shes feeling distinctly left out!


----------



## wjduckworth (Jul 19, 2010)

*Wondervan IV*

Of course we name our campervan.  We have names for all our vehicles.  The rusle is thet it must start with the same letter as its colour.  Hence Wondervan is white, rupert is red, brutus (1200cc motorbike) is blue.  We even name our Sat Nav (satia from the Archers).


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Jul 19, 2010)

Cassandra said:


> i see im going to have to christen my car soon, shes feeling distinctly left out!



Hi Cass

*Name that car!*

What year - what colour and what make is your car. Then we will all give her/him/it a name and see who comes out top, hows that.

To all members and site supporters.
All names and comments and so on must comply with site rules otherwise you all know what will happen. 

I bags going first "Casanova".


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Jul 19, 2010)

Cassandra said:


> Ok, someone has just told me he has a name for his van.
> 
> Now I admit talking to my car, swearing at it, even pleading with it when its not working right, and I know the male of the species sometimes consider their automotive contraptions to be female, but names?
> 
> So fess up, do you do this?



Our trio are called Heidi (the hymer) Gofa (the Smart Car) and tug his trailer.

Yes the Smart is a boy as Joan says he is just cantankarous.

John


----------



## Cassandra (Jul 20, 2010)

Guernsey Donkey said:


> Hi Cass
> 
> *Name that car!*
> 
> ...



its a corsa breeze, so no 'wind' references pls. shes called 'please dont do this to me!' at the moment, she doesnt like the damp!


----------



## Firefox (Jul 20, 2010)

Cassandra said:


> bit of a tongue in cheek pic ....



Don't you mean a "hand in sock" pic


----------



## Cassandra (Jul 20, 2010)

Firefox said:


> Don't you mean a "hand in sock" pic



my Av is more 'puppet in a sock' tho!  nice and warm, safe from harm


----------



## Chamberlain (Jul 22, 2010)

quite agree!


----------



## glencairn (Sep 2, 2010)

Cassandra said:


> hehe so im noticing all female names here
> 
> no male ones?



Just how many blokes names do you see on all those big green lorries.


----------



## Haaamster (Feb 4, 2011)

Mine is called Bertie and yes I talk to him on our travels 

I know this is months late but I have only recently joined.


----------



## spigot (Feb 4, 2011)

maingate said:


> How dare you infer that I am a nutter for calling my m/home Big Bertha.
> 
> I do not have to stay here and be insulted.
> 
> ...


----------



## milton (Feb 4, 2011)

*camper names*



Cassandra said:


> hehe so im noticing all female names here
> 
> no male ones?


 
Oh yes!  Ours is Milton, and definitely male.  Reason? It is the only reason we have ever visited Milton Keynes (Young Conversions).


----------



## seesa (Feb 4, 2011)

My niece christened our's Wilma the wonderbus!!


----------



## Bigpeetee (Feb 4, 2011)

Our Satnav is called MARY after my wifes mother.

Always telling you what to do and usually right, but never admitted when wrong!!


----------



## Beemer (Feb 5, 2011)

*Sara*

Wife calls it *Sara* because it's a Sarasota !!  We have a daughter called Sarah too ...can be a bit confusing though.

I call it* the 'van* ....

We have other names:

*Sat nav* is called Sat nav (original we thought).
*Nag Nav* when the wife is giving directions.
*Matt nav* when my son Mathew decides where he wants to go,
and er...i get called *Tw*t nav* (by the wife of course) when I get lost ....


----------



## toxicturtle (Feb 5, 2011)

*Names*

Well sadly, My camper's called Toxic Turtle, My Passats called Sasha n the Lupos called Hulk and yes they all do have personalities n are very jealous of me spending mechanical time on each other!


----------



## moy (Feb 12, 2011)

*is this true*

our motorhome is called the wagon or chuck wagon,  our daughters VW is called camel cause it looks like its got the hump


----------



## Topskin (Feb 12, 2011)

*Car Name....*

My weekday transport is a Fiat Panda. Here is the naming logic:

Fiat = Italian = The Italian Job = The Italian Bob = Bob

It is by this perfectly non-ludicrous reasoning that I refer to my car as "Bob"


----------



## spigot (Feb 14, 2011)

We call our satnag 'Mavis' after Ms. Beacon that bossy old tart on the internet who taeches typing.


----------



## Mad Cow (Feb 17, 2011)

Well as my "Camper" is a Land Rover and amongst the lovers of the Green Oval it is entirely normal to name your Landy it's called "Yorkie" on the basis of the reg number starting with YK which the more attentive amongst you will also spot is a Yorkshire registration as she (definitely a she even though it sounds a bit male) was first registered in Huddersfield.

Previous Land Rovers have been called:

Dee Dee
Eugene
Hippo
Gloria
BGB (Big Green Bus)
Nik Nak
Redex
The Pimpmobile

Motorbikes have included:

Genopidies
Rosinante
Boromir
Clouseau
Brunhilde
Fergy

Yes I know I really should get some professional help


----------



## Tco (Feb 17, 2011)

Coming from the boating fraternity, it seemed natural to give a name to our MH.  It is an Autocruise Pioneer Magellan and the first two letters in the reg. no. are FD: So he had to be called Ferdinand. Incidentally our satnav's female voicer is called Fanny Anne. 

Naming is a practice to be encouraged I think as it gives a standard van some semblance of character.


----------



## Caz (Feb 18, 2011)

My vehicles are always male. 

My campervan is Frisky 2 (cos he's the 2nd Autosleeper Frisky I've owned)

The cars are Roger (cos he's a red Ibiza and that's rioja in Spanish) and Jelly (cos his number starts KY) He's also a red Ibiza but I couldn't have two cars with the same name, could I?

Used to have a motorhome called Bruce (cos sometimes he was an evil so and so, and he was big and green, named after the incredible hulk.)

Other cars have been Mickey Mouse (106) Jazz (Jazz) Zara (Xsara, but still a He) Rover (Rover!) Cedric (Civic) Zebedee (Colt) the white witch (male witch of course, reg started with WCH)

The Sat Nav is Suzie 2 (lost Suzie 1 when out walking one day) - female, but sometimes she changes sex, depending what voice is on!


----------



## keeflester (Mar 9, 2011)

*Pee Pod*

our first demountable was called the Pod.  Our new one has a toilet, so Pee Pod.


----------



## tf bundy (Mar 10, 2011)

*Motorhome name*

Our Hymer is called HORACE! Its got a chrome badge on the bonnet saying it!

Horace is a boy, and gets up to all kinds of mischief!! We tell him not to park in certain places, but he simply wont listen!! Lots of car parks say "no overnight parking" but our Horace just goes ahead and does it anyway.

He says he is taking us to Wales in a couple of weeks, and who are we to argue with him

Nurse....nurse......can I have my tablets now!


----------



## Donk (Mar 10, 2011)

We have a little Suzuki Carry pick-up that carries a Luton box, with roll shutter for my work during the week and a Demountable Romahome camping pod when we can get away at weekends.

As the Suzuki does all of the donkey work, it’s called Donk !

Hence the username (I tried to get what i was able to have on other sites - Donk's Dad ! )

A friend suggested Thunderbird 2 , but i think Donk suits it better.


----------



## Tigatigatiger (Mar 11, 2011)

My hymer is called Trevor after a snail that a blacksmith made for me-he named the snail Trevor.

My sisters MH is called the "the bendy bus".


----------

